

Sizing with CSS3's vw and vh units - xtian
http://snook.ca/archives/html_and_css/vm-vh-units

======
teilo
Man, that fixed background is annoying. Contrast is too high vs. the text (on
my dtp-94 calibrated monitor).

IE9-only? No wonder I've never heard of this one. But it is in the spec,
according to w3.org: <http://www.w3.org/TR/css3-values/>

~~~
kitt
Complain and it shall be (no longer) fixed!

Read: he heard you and now the background is no longer fixed. ;)

